# Canadian Coast Guard



## canadianblue (12 Jun 2005)

I was browsing a seperate forum and noticed talk about making the Canadian Coast Guard an armed service similar to the US Coast Guard. Can anybody here elaborate on whether this is going to become a reality, or is this once again simply talk. I would be interested in learning more, especially after browsing the US Coast Guards website and becoming interested in that service.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (12 Jun 2005)

Here are some link to threads already discussing this.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/27961.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/2864.0.html


----------

